# bb gun -foreign body ?



## codedog (May 27, 2011)

Patient had an excision of foreign body( which was a bb-from a bb gun)   of left hand . BB wa seasily palpated.,which doc stated that an  incsion was deepened down throug subcutaneous tissue.  LOOKING at cpt code 10120 but dx of a foreign body having trouble with .according  to  CCI edits 10120 just has -914.7, but says splinter-, doc office booked it a 729.6-residual foreign body in soft tissue- which one is a better one to choose ? thanks


----------



## hewitt (May 27, 2011)

I think 729.6 refers to an "old or residual..." foreign body. Not sure that is the best to use. Description of 914.7 says, "Superficial injury of hand(s) *except* finger(s) alone." If you want to use superficial injury, I think 915.6 or 915.7 are better choices. You might consider 883.0 as well. Seems you will also need an "E Code" (E968.6) as well.

Hope this is what you need.


----------



## codedog (May 27, 2011)

E codes in asc ?


----------



## Mojo (May 27, 2011)

Would documentation support 882.1, open wound of hand except finger(s) alone, complicated?

E codes are used for the initial encounter of the injury, not for the subsequent treatment.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey

Just wanted to put in my two cents.. I am in Missouri and for State Reporting we are REQUIRED to have an E code for any dx with 800 or 900. We have a field in our system were we post it however it does not print on the claim, but is connected to the patients chart...... I don't know if you need that for were you are. Just thought I would share.


----------



## mpmullaly (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi.  I do ER outpatient coding and I really love this AAPC site!  I ran across this thread today and thought I'd add to it.  We code 914.6, E922.4 (it was an accident), and CPT 10120 - the suturing is included - should the question come up.  

~Keep Calm and Code On! 
~MMullaly, CPC


----------

